# Some beautiful fish at Big Als



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

I went down to Big Al's as my usual weekend unwinding. This time I took a better camera than just my phone and ended up with this footage. I hope u guys enjoy it. I really love the rasbora and scarlet badis. I don't have a tank myself......yet!! . But.... I just got a nice ADA 60p from a member here. I already know the fish I would love to get. Haha

PS: I really love the scarlet badis, siamese algae eaters, neon/cardinal tetras and dwarf rasbora.






Cheers

V

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm a bit surprised no one has given you the thumbs up for a great video. I haven't had a chance to check out the Hamilton store yet but I've heard good things about it. Will definitely make the trip to check it out after seeing your video! 
Btw, do you know the name of the species in 3:30-3:40?


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

elbereth said:


> I'm a bit surprised no one has given you the thumbs up for a great video. I haven't had a chance to check out the Hamilton store yet but I've heard good things about it. Will definitely make the trip to check it out after seeing your video!
> Btw, do you know the name of the species in 3:30-3:40?


Thanks. Didn't see your reply. It is the scarlet Badis (Dario Dario). They are super hard to find.. I haven't seen them since. This was the Big Als in Mississauga btw.


----------

